# Does screUber includes their 20% commission on 1099??



## UberNOT4me (Feb 8, 2016)

I am a little late on filing my taxes, been procrastinating. I am planning on filing my income tax sometime next week. I wanted to know if screUber includes their 20% commission on 1099??


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

You're not late, you've got to the 18th this year. Yes they include the 20%, the SRF and toll reimbursement and maybe uberpool payments. Look at your tax summary online and you'll see what's included in the 1099K.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> You're not late, you've got to the 18th this year. Yes they include the 20%, the SRF and toll reimbursement and maybe uberpool payments. Look at your tax summary online and you'll see what's included in the 1099K.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just forget there 1099, it's useless. Just use what was deposited into your account. They also include any Referal reimbursement paid to you AND the other driver's reimbursement! They are pretending that they are working for You! Lol! So they show it like you earned all the income and then you need to deduct what you paid to them for their service to you...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> Just forget there 1099, it's useless. Just use what was deposited into your account. They also include any Referal reimbursement paid to you AND the other driver's reimbursement! They are pretending that they are working for You! Lol! So they show it like you earned all the income and then you need to deduct what you paid to them for their service to you...


The problem with forgetting the 1099 is that a copy goes to the IRS. Their computer will be looking for a matching tax return from you. You need to show the gross amount listed on the 1099 on Schedule C, and then deduct all the items that make up the difference between that gross and your total deposits, as UberTaxPro stated above.


----------

